# 2 male rats, 9 months old- Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact details: Please pm Ceretrea or email [email protected]
Rescue organisation: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Location: Southampton, Hampshire

Number of groups of rats:1

Group number:1
Number of rats in group:2
Gender:m
Age(s):9 months
Name(s): Pinky and the Brain
Colours/varieties: Black Berkshire and PEW
Neutered:not yet

Reason for rehoming: These boys were taken via facebook in reply to a 'free to good home' advert. they could not be kept by their new owner as their behaviour was not desirable. We were called to take them in.

Temperament: Initially these boys appeared to be quite placid. We have been assessing them since October and are now satisfied that we have a good picture of their temperament. Pinky and the Brain are clearly terrified of people. Their initial placid nature was actually more akin to a playing dead approach to touching. Once picked up, both these boys will bite hard. After settling in to their new environment they began to openly object to being touched. We have done a lot of work with them and they will now tolerate being touched lightly for a few seconds. They do not tolerate being handled.
The boys are also extremely rat aggressive to any other rat. We are hoping that neutering will remedy this.

Medical problems: We've observed these two for a while now, we feel that there is no underlying medical issue in this case. Brain does, however, currently have a severe respiratory infection that is currently being treated. They boys cannot be homed until treatment is finished, but new homes may find that he is suseptible later on in life.
Will the group be split (only relevant for groups of 4 and over):No

Transport available:Locally yes
Otherue to the issues these boys suffer we are looking for a local home so we can keep in close contact. Home further afield will be considered but we reserve the right to refuse a home based on distance alone as these boys needs come first.
We would like any future home to carry on their trust building as although we feel there is room for improvement, this will be slow progress indeed.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Brain was rushed to the vets today after going downhill quickly. His resp infection had become full blown pneumonia. He was given oxygen but as they were giving him an injection of antibiotics he stopped breathing and faded away. They tried very hard to save him but when his heart stopped he couldn't be revived. I can't believe how bad his lungs were at such a young age. Run free little boy xx

Pinky is still okay and will now be on his own til he is neutered. we may then pair him up with Amber (Jet and Jade's Mum still awaiting spaying)

We are still taking applications for this lad, we'd prefer he didn't go until he is neutered but may let him go by himself with a view to introducing to another rat. However if he is still here and paired up with Amber then we will home them both together.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky in his new, more enclosed cage. He feels a little happier in here. He has been booked in for castration on the 30th December


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky came through his castration well and is recovering nicely. Amber was also spayed and we hope to bond the pair together later this month.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I will start a new thread for Amber and Pinky as a pair.


----------

